# Current Listening Vol V



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Hello Distinguished ladie's & Gentelmens of talk classical, i honored you tonight whit one heck of a vynil, a sweet LP from Germany of *Phillippe de Vitry* instigator of _ars nova_ , as everyone know or it could be* Pierre de la Croix* but i only have one song of him, the Lp name is: *Anonymus-Phillippe De Vitry and others \ missa Tournai- Motets circa 1320, *on a label* Musik und ihrezeit,* the personnels is *Capella Antiqua of Munich *original instruments-*Konrad Ruhland conductor *1967 release if im accurated.Im blowen away, this ensemble + analogue sexyness= unconditional love, cheers everyone , take care
> 
> :tiphat:


Rejoice deprofundis!, i am , i am , i am


----------

